# Dang cool taxidermy!



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I got this off my Facebook. Pretty cool mount I'd say. One thing about taxidermist, they are quite talented. I don't know who did it or where it's from. I just thought it was a cool mount.
[attachment=0:3b8gjmsg]397401_499212466784029_1959305948_n.jpg[/attachment:3b8gjmsg]


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

that is freakin awesome!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Purty neat! I can only imagine how much support is needed in the antlers to do that, or I guess the wolf is light enough to be supported by the antlers??


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

yeah not sure, I can't imagine the wolf bein too heavy tho. Pretty cool mount!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'd say the antlers are much heavier than the wolf, it is just a foam mannikin inside that bad boy!! Looks good!!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I dont want to be the only critic here but I probably would have positioned the ears down on that elk. He appears to be extremely calm for an elk that is goring a wolf.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've personally watched elk, and deer, fend off coyotes.
That's EXACTLY how their ears are positioned when heads are down,
using the rack on predators......

Very nice mount.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats is a pretty neat mount! I havent ever seen anything quite like that 8)


----------

